# Am I exercising my boy enough?



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

My 10 month old boy Dre gets plenty of exercise (at least I think so). I try and take him or at least an hour long walk everyday (some days I don't), but on the days I'm not leash walking him I set up a little agility course with the deck in the back yard and he fetches his ball/stick for an hour about twice daily. But on the days I'm just exhausted from work and I can't do anything, would the back yard activities be suitable for proper exercise? It is about a 2 acre lot. The back yard is big enough he can get going full speed and it's surrounded by woods. I have him practice exercises I made up (I.e, running up the stairs to the deck, down the other stairs, then back around the deck with a sprint to finish where i chuck his ball deep into the woods where it turns into a mental challenge he has to find it underneath all the foliage. 

Then on random days he does get special treats, like a trip to the river nearby where he can swim and hikes along trails, those are usually day trips we have planned when we have time. 

I just hope I am doing enough for him. The big guy has tons and tons of energy and its funny to watch how fast he crashes out sometimes after I know he was worked good. Any thoughts or other back yard activities that I could do to switch it up? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

It sounds like you are doing a lot of stuff and mixing it up for him which is great! Are you asking if its enough because he still has energy to burn? You could also try adding some more mentally challenging activities like hide & seek with toys, or get some puzzle toys like treat dispensers. Those things are good to do in the house and all the thinking wears them out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

vwitt said:


> It sounds like you are doing a lot of stuff and mixing it up for him which is great! Are you asking if its enough because he still has energy to burn? You could also try adding some more mentally challenging activities like hide & seek with toys, or get some puzzle toys like treat dispensers. Those things are good to do in the house and all the thinking wears them out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes exactly! It's like sometimes I feel so guilty for not walking him EVERY single day but some days I get home from work an pass right out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

Mental activity is usually better for tiring poochies out anyhow.  after puppy school River is exhausted and flops wherever to sleep. Perhaps on the days you get home and are tired, you could work on teaching Dre a new trick? Shake hands, roll over, bow. Stuff like that.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes we have been working on down position from a distance lately. He learns all those tricks so fast tho, I'm going to have to get some advanced tricks in with him soon  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

all dogs are different. some need a lot of exercise some don't.
your dog will let you know if he needs more exercise. GSD's
don't do tricks.



Mguz11 said:


> Yes we have been working on down position from a distance lately.
> 
> >>>>> He learns all those tricks so fast<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That sounds just fine. Dre will tell you if he isn't getting enough exercise. If he is well behaved, happy, easy to live with, you are doing a fine job in meeting his needs.


----------

